# Hey guy need some help on mi 2007 GLI stage 3 build



## MVM1198 (Oct 20, 2019)

Hey guys I have a 2007 GLI the engine I built myself, it has a 1.8 turbo oil pump swap the cylinder head has been ported, it has the runner flap delete, APR hpfp, frankenturbo F23T, 3” intake, 3” downpipe, s3 injectorts, s3 intercooler, stage 3 revo, snow performance stage 2 meth injection, well it hits 22psi of boost al full throttle around 4,500rpms, to me it seems that it has a lot o lag, corrected a boost leaks, when driving the car feels really sluggish unless I start boosting, I would like to know if the revo tune is not compatible with my setup thought of using the eurodyne maestro suit to tune everything in harmony, did some logs on boosting and fueling, but im still a rookie when it comes to reading logs, any help? Only codes are p1110, p0139,


----------



## MVM1198 (Oct 20, 2019)

*Hey guys need some help on mi 2007 GLI stage 3 build*

Should I swap out the cylinder head and put in a stock one with its flaps? Should a swap out the K04F23T for a regular K04?


----------



## Tscrihfield (Jun 20, 2011)

*I can try to help..*

I see that you have a meth setup. Is this currently on? If yes, Is it feeding in based on boost reference and have you tried running with this off?


----------

